# [iOs 6][Mac Os 10.8.2] Unification iMessage et numéro iPhone



## Pierrkiiroule (21 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour,

Ca fait dix bonne minutes, que je cherche le bon forum pour ce topic... et j'espère être bien tombé !
Voilà mon souci : iMessage sur mac dispose (depuis quelques jours, à savoir depuis la version 10.8.2 d'OsX) de la possibilité d'unifier son compte iMessage sur mac avec son numéro de téléphone, sur iPhone !

Mais chez moi... ça ne veut pas marcher ! En fait il m'est impossible de recevoir le message électronique d'apple pour confirmer le "jumelage". Pourtant il parait être bien envoyé... mais j'attends toujours, et après plusieurs essais et ré-essais infructueux... je suis à la recherche d'un petit coup de main...

Voilà ce que m'affiche pourtant iMessage lors des essais.


----------



## tsss (21 Septembre 2012)

Salut,

je sais pas si c'est la solution mais peut-être une piste, sur ton iPhone as-tu renseigné dans les paramètres iMessage ton adresse mail (celle utilisée pour iCloud, qui doit être aussi renseignée dans iMessage de ton mac) ? Peut-être que le lien entre l'identifiant iCloud et le numéro de téléphone ce fait via l'iPhone.
Ici, tt c'est fait automatiquement, j'ai juste eu a cocher le numéro de téléphone dans les pref iMessage de mes ordis.


----------



## Pierrkiiroule (21 Septembre 2012)

Effectivement !

Je venais de trouver la solution ! Dans les preférences de messages sur iPhone, il "s'entêtait" à mètre le mail de mon ancien ID apple ! Finalement quand j'ai réussit à mettre le bon compte il s'est "unifié" presque "tout seul" !

Merci en tout cas d'avoir répondu !


----------



## tsss (21 Septembre 2012)

cool


----------



## ecosmeri (22 Septembre 2012)

sur mon macbook ca à fonctionné automatiquement tandis que sur celui de ma copine impossible de le mettre. j'ai verifié sur son iphone c'est bien la bonne adresse mail qui est indiqué donc je l'ai supprimé et remise mais maintenant il est bloqué sur la vérification de l'adresse mail "super".

donc je pense que c'est un problème des serveur d'apple en espérant que ça se rétablisse vite


----------



## groutchmeuh (29 Octobre 2012)

Je viens de mettre à jour mon neuf McBkAir sous 10-8-2, et au redémarrage il me propose de configurer iMessage.

Il indique mon adresse mail qui est celle de mon identifiant Apple, mais aussi un numéro de mobile qui est faux (il date de 4 ans). La page dit que je pourrai changer ça dans iMessage preference. 

iMessage préférences: que dalle, je ne peux que décocher le numéro faux,  pas le changer. 

Je clique sur "détails" dans lesdites préférences,  j'accède à mon compte Apple Id ...gérer l'identifiant Apple, et là je vois que le bon numéro en fait est enregistré. 

Apple care ne sait pas résoudre ça, est étonné qu'un numéro de téléphone soit indiqué. 

Comment je peux entrer mon numéro de téléphone pour que mes destinataires me répondent sur le bon numéro ? 

Je suppose que les fils de discussion iMessage peuvent être suivis soit sur iPhone soit sur le MAc ? 

Bien sur iMessage est activé sur mon iPhone. Et là aussi sur iPhone,  c'est le mauvais numéro de portable qui est indiqué et pas moyen de le modifier je peux juste le décocher. 

D'autre part 
- si je peux bien envoyer de mon iPhone , avec donc le vrai numéro, un message à mon McBkAir, en test, 
- si je veux adresser un iMessage à mon iPhone en entrant son numéro coe destinataire (06XXYYTTZZ), mon vrai numéro de télephone comme destinataire, iMessage me dit que ce numéro n'est pas enregistré avec iMessage.

Mais si je réponds de mon Mac , à l'iPhone , ça marche sachant qu'il prend comme destinataire mon identifiant Apple = mon adresse mail.


Je m'aperçois d'une cause d'erreur potentielle: 
Dans mon compte Apple id sur le web, : 

Les numéros de tel  se présentent  en 3 colonnes: 
Code pays / Indicatif / Numéro, 
MON NUMÉRO SE PRÉSENTE écrit       33 /  / 06XXYYTTZZ, 

je tente donc                         33 / 6 / XXYYTTZZ
et sur une autre ligne:     33 / 06 / XXYYTTZZ

Sans que cela modifie quoique ce soit et il n'y a aucune indication  sur la façon de remplir ce tableau. 

Si quelqu'un a une idée, merci.


----------

